# Marilyn at Windy Hill



## abax (Mar 10, 2020)

I sent an email a couple of weeks ago to her and haven't gotten a
reply...very unusual. Might she be out on the show trail? Anybody
heard from her lately?


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2020)

My buddy got a plant from her within the last couple of weeks, your email may have just been lost in a spam filter or whatever.


----------



## abax (Mar 11, 2020)

Thank you. I'll try again.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 12, 2020)

I emailed with her back in mid February. She is probably behind on emails with show season. Or as Tony said, your email was filtered somewhere.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 12, 2020)

She might be away. Phone call is the best way to reach her, not emails I find.


----------



## abax (Mar 12, 2020)

I can pick up a phone! Thank you.


----------

